# He's HERE!!



## AneesasMuse (Sep 18, 2007)

When OldHag posted her baby Kenyans last month, I was immediately heart struck! I had to have a "gummi worm" ...just had to! So, she held back a little fella for me and got him started right and all that responsible stuff... Michelle is a GOOD Critter Mommy  

...and my little sausage boy just arrived this morning.. like moments ago..

























His name is Boudin... pronounced correctly as "BOO danh" ...it's a type of sausage that most Southern folks will be familiar with


----------



## Mina (Sep 18, 2007)

He is adorable!!!!  Is he your first snake?  I have 4 snakes now and I just love them.  He is a super cutie!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AneesasMuse (Sep 18, 2007)

Thank you, Mina!! He's not my first snake, but he is my only legless buddy right now. I had to rehome my big corn girl last year and it really bothered me, so I've been looking for the ideal "small" snake to fit in perfectly with our Zoo here. Boudin fits that criteria to a T.. hehe!


----------



## P. Novak (Sep 18, 2007)

Congrats! Sure is a cute lil gummy fella. Haha. I got a new snake today as well, a little tiny western hognose. I'll post pictures soon. I'm excited, it's my first snake in a long time!


----------



## AneesasMuse (Sep 18, 2007)

Thanks!   
Oh, that is sooo cool, Paul! I love their little pushed in faces!


----------



## Mushroom Spore (Sep 18, 2007)

OH GOD SUCH PUDGE

When I have money freed up again, I'm so going to have to go looking for one. They're so...so round...


----------



## P. Novak (Sep 18, 2007)

I hope you don't mind me posting my pictures here Aneesa. If you do just tell me. 











size reference..


----------



## OldHag (Sep 18, 2007)

Im glad he got there ok. I worry when they are on the way... 

He looks wonderful!

Cute Hoggie Paul!! I traded one of my babies for a female hog over the weekend. They are so doggone cute arent they!


----------



## AneesasMuse (Sep 18, 2007)

No, I don't mind at all!!   He's adorable! We can just turn it into the "baby pudge 'a lot" thread    Is he already eating well and everything? He's so cute!

Michelle, he made the journey well. He came right out and went in my shirt... and you know the rest    He's a fresh little fella for such a youngin'!


----------



## P. Novak (Sep 18, 2007)

OldHag said:


> Cute Hoggie Paul!! I traded one of my babies for a female hog over the weekend. They are so doggone cute arent they!


Thanks, haha they certainly are!! How big is yours? Can you get any pictures:drool: 



AneesasMuse said:


> No, I don't mind at all!!   He's adorable! We can just turn it into the "baby pudge 'a lot" thread    Is he already eating well and everything? He's so cute!


Thanks, yes certianly the little pudge thread.  He has eaten a couple of mice from the previous owner, but my first feeding with him starts tomorrow. Wish me luck. 

I love your snake as well, I've wanted a Kenyan sand boa for the longest time. One day I will get one. Congrats again!


----------



## AneesasMuse (Sep 18, 2007)

We'll have to compare feeding notes... even if they are different species... cuz I intend to feed my little sausage tomorrow, too. 

Congrats to you, as well!


----------



## OldHag (Sep 18, 2007)

Heres a pic of my new little hoggie. Shes just new. So her boyfriends got a few years of waiting 
Kindof blurry, but Ill be darned if she would hold still!!! Sandboas are so much more mellow..


----------



## P. Novak (Sep 18, 2007)

AneesasMuse said:


> We'll have to compare feeding notes... even if they are different species... cuz I intend to feed my little sausage tomorrow, too.
> 
> Congrats to you, as well!


Will do, I'm coming back to this thread tomorrow and you better be here! ;P  haha, I hope mine eats for me without to much trouble.



OldHag said:


> Heres a pic of my new little hoggie. Shes just new. So her boyfriends got a few years of waiting
> Kindof blurry, but Ill be darned if she would hold still!!! Sandboas are so much more mellow..


Gorgeous little girl, and a little bit bigger then mine. I can't wait till mine packs on some size. How are you keeping yours?


----------



## Bear Foot Inc (Sep 18, 2007)

How many people got hogs today!?!? LOL i just got a pair of 06 babies today too! Traded some T's for them. I'll post a photo soon.

~Samuel


----------



## AneesasMuse (Sep 18, 2007)

I'll be here, Paul!  ;P 

What a cutie patootie, Michelle! Did you name her? I just can't get over the little pushed in faces... now I want one of these, too! (My hubby is gonna kill me    )


----------



## P. Novak (Sep 18, 2007)

Bear Foot Inc said:


> How many people got hogs today!?!? LOL i just got a pair of 06 babies today too! Traded some T's for them. I'll post a photo soon.
> 
> ~Samuel


Well that makes 3 of us so far..  



AneesasMuse said:


> I'll be here, Paul!  ;P


Awesome!  I'm not sure what time I'll go out to buy it though, so it may be later or earlier.. who knows.


----------



## Bear Foot Inc (Sep 18, 2007)

Lets start a Western hog photo thread! They are so cool! Who did you get yours from?

~Samuel


----------



## P. Novak (Sep 18, 2007)

Bear Foot Inc said:


> Lets start a Western hog photo thread! They are so cool! Who did you get yours from?
> 
> ~Samuel


I got mine from Kevin(Nivek). We already have a Pudge snake thread!


----------



## OldHag (Sep 18, 2007)

I got mine on Saturday from a guy in SLC who taught me how to sex my snakes...  We traded. He wanted a male kenyan, I needed a female hog for my boy so we're both happy 
I got my male hoggie 3 yrs ago.. from.. Um...a girl who breeds them. I traded a couple of kenyans for him.. I would forget my own name if my kids didnt call me MOM all the time


----------



## Bear Foot Inc (Sep 18, 2007)

Cool man, yea i got that pair Kevin (Nivek) had listed. 
I have to send him his T's tomorow. He is getting: A 3" P. irmina a 5"+ P. cancerides, 6 obt slings and a few dozzen lobster roaches.

I love the hogs! But these are my first two. The male is HUGE for a 06! Hope they eat for me tonight! Let me know how yours does. (BTW How did he ship them to you)

~Samuel


----------



## AneesasMuse (Sep 19, 2007)

My little fella is all tucked in for the night and all I can see of him is his eyes and his schnozzz. He's such a cute little guy!! 

I'm trying to be good and give him time to settle in properly before I go handling him and cuddling him, but he's just irresistable!!


----------



## P. Novak (Sep 19, 2007)

OldHag said:


> I got mine on Saturday from a guy in SLC who taught me how to sex my snakes...  We traded. He wanted a male kenyan, I needed a female hog for my boy so we're both happy
> I got my male hoggie 3 yrs ago.. from.. Um...a girl who breeds them. I traded a couple of kenyans for him.. I would forget my own name if my kids didnt call me MOM all the time


Haha, good luck on the future breeding!  How do you keep your Hogs?




AneesasMuse said:


> My little fella is all tucked in for the night and all I can see of him is his eyes and his schnozzz. He's such a cute little guy!!
> 
> I'm trying to be good and give him time to settle in properly before I go handling him and cuddling him, but he's just irresistable!!


Mine is out and about patroling his cage right now. Oh my, same here! I had to tell my sister that anytime she sees me holding my hog she has to slap me, take the snake, and put it back...


----------



## OldHag (Sep 19, 2007)

I keep my hogs on aspen shavings. In a rack system. 84 hot side 70 cool side. Bowl of water, and a butter tub with a hole in the side so they can eat in there or hide in it.
My little girl thinks shes a cobra/rattlesnake.  When ever I go near her she will start hissing and it sounds just like a rattley snake rattling!! Then she flares out her neck and goes into a whole "Im a terrible Cobra ready to inflict a painful death" pose.  Tis horribly cute.


----------



## Bear Foot Inc (Sep 19, 2007)

Thats awesome!! I wish i could see that on one of my two... but they are to dang tame... guess that is good. But i'd love to see the whole hog act! 
How big of a rack? I have an extra one sitting around, but i think it might be to big... Novak, you try feeding yet? I decided to wait till tonight so they could get settled in...

~Samuel


----------



## P. Novak (Sep 19, 2007)

Bear Foot Inc said:


> Thats awesome!! I wish i could see that on one of my two... but they are to dang tame... guess that is good. But i'd love to see the whole hog act!
> How big of a rack? I have an extra one sitting around, but i think it might be to big... Novak, you try feeding yet? I decided to wait till tonight so they could get settled in...
> 
> ~Samuel


Nope haven't fed yet. I will later today when I got to get some pinkies.  It's exciting because I haven't had a pet snake for a long time, which means I haven't fed a pinkie to a snake for a long time.



OldHag said:


> I keep my hogs on aspen shavings. In a rack system. 84 hot side 70 cool side. Bowl of water, and a butter tub with a hole in the side so they can eat in there or hide in it.
> My little girl thinks shes a cobra/rattlesnake.  When ever I go near her she will start hissing and it sounds just like a rattley snake rattling!! Then she flares out her neck and goes into a whole "Im a terrible Cobra ready to inflict a painful death" pose.  Tis horribly cute.


Awesome, seems like i got everything down except the substrate. I read somewhere that sand was ok to use for these since they like burrrowing. Can anyone give me an opinion on this? I will change if need be. 

PS: I will not feed the snake on the sandy substrate if I keep it like this.


----------



## AneesasMuse (Sep 19, 2007)

Alright, Paul... we did our deed for the day    and here's the proof! However, blurry ...I didn't want to disturb little Boudin while he was concentrating on his late lunch and I was a bit nervous that it wasn't gonna fit his little tummy, but all went well. He swallowed so darn fast, I missed the "half way down" shot that I wanted to get   













Wow! They are even more blurry than I thought... I must've been shaking like a leaf on a tree!   Sorry for the terrible quality. I was just really nervous about upsetting my little fella and was actually standing on my tippy toes and leaning over in a awkward way to get the shot without disturbing him.


----------



## OldHag (Sep 19, 2007)

Dont ya love the big ole lump in their tummies!! hehe

Paul, I personally would not ever use sand for anything... just me. I also think that wood chips, which I use, are bad.  Sand seems so dusty and gritty and abrasive so I choose wood chips which feel softer to me. I feed in a tub so no chance of injestion..
I guess what Im trying to say is, its probably personal choice. Sand is not my personal choice.


----------



## AneesasMuse (Sep 19, 2007)

Michelle, it was so funny... he even had a hard time burrowing back down once he came out of the feeder container.. his little tummy was keeping him surfaced a little.  

I think he's well on his way to "sausage'dom", though


----------



## OldHag (Sep 19, 2007)

Wanna see sausage??? Heres one of my females, Kamila, not his mom but shes a MONSTER as far as sandboas go. The mom, anyanka, is the black and white one.


----------



## P. Novak (Sep 19, 2007)

AneesasMuse said:


> Alright, Paul... we did our deed for the day    and here's the proof! However, blurry ...I didn't want to disturb little Boudin while he was concentrating on his late lunch and I was a bit nervous that it wasn't gonna fit his little tummy, but all went well. He swallowed so darn fast, I missed the "half way down" shot that I wanted to get
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha yay congrats! Looks like he really enjoyed it, yum! Sadly, I wasn't able to feed mine because my "go to" petstore is closed for remodeling, and everywhere else I went they were out of pinkies small enough for my snake to eat till tomorrow! So, looks like Axl(My Western) has to wait another day for food.. 

I'll be sure to post tomorrow though


----------



## Snakecharmer (Sep 19, 2007)

Boudin is just so adorable, love the adults too! You're making me want one, shame on you!  How bout a super lovable skink in trade?


----------



## AneesasMuse (Sep 19, 2007)

Welcome to AB, Michelle in VA!! Yey!!!!   No! I don't want a psycho blue tongue skink!  NO!!  But you need another snake... and Michelle in UT has more little girly sisters of Boudin's that need loving, responsible, spoiling rotten snakey homes.  *hinthinthint*  

Awww... Paul, I'm sorry you didn't get to feed little Axl today. I love his name. That is really cute!   If you lived further north, I could direct you to all sorts of places with correct sized pinkies. 



*We have to get my friend hooked on spiders, you guys!!*


----------



## P. Novak (Sep 19, 2007)

AneesasMuse said:


> Welcome to AB, Michelle in VA!! Yey!!!!   No! I don't want a psycho blue tongue skink!  NO!!  But you need another snake... and Michelle in UT has more little girly sisters of Boudin's that need loving, responsible, spoiling rotten snakey homes.  *hinthinthint*
> 
> Awww... Paul, I'm sorry you didn't get to feed little Axl today. I love his name. That is really cute!   If you lived further north, I could direct you to all sorts of places with correct sized pinkies.
> 
> ...


Haha my sister actually named him cause she loves Axl Rose, and felt it was an appropriate name for the little hog. I don't know why, but it works!  

I'll definately get some tomorrow and get pictures up asap.

*Psssst, whos your friend?*


----------



## AneesasMuse (Sep 19, 2007)

I can't wait to see pics! I was so excited to see Boudin eat and for everything to go so smoothly in my care. What a relief!!



*Snakecharmer... she thinks she's phobic, but I know she has it in her to LOVE the spidey kids as much as all of us here*


----------



## P. Novak (Sep 19, 2007)

AneesasMuse said:


> I can't wait to see pics! I was so excited to see Boudin eat and for everything to go so smoothly in my care. What a relief!!
> 
> 
> 
> *Snakecharmer... she thinks she's phobic, but I know she has it in her to LOVE the spidey kids as much as all of us here*


I sense a kenyan in my future... 


Haha, Snakecharmer... Michelle, you know you want a taranutla.... come on you know you do. :} There is no such thing as a phobia.. Give in to the spider world!

*You know what I just realized, that unless she is blind she can read this... haha *


----------



## AneesasMuse (Sep 19, 2007)

I know what you mean... I definitely want a little hoggie now   



*umm.. err.... she sees just fine, so I think we are BUSTED!*


----------



## Snakecharmer (Sep 19, 2007)

Now Aminah, does this precious little face look like a psycho to you?







If I actually had access to pinkies here I would snatch up one of those gummy babies. I'm lucky I can get mice weekly. Sux living in the middle of nowhere sometimes!


*That'd be me! Hey at least I actually released that little bugger that was crawling on my couch tonight. Ok..ok..so you had to talk me through the whole episode but I'm not dead from a heart attack, it's a start! LOL


----------



## Snakecharmer (Sep 19, 2007)

Well his cute lil face didn't show up. 








Ahhh...there's the psycho!

Ooops, I mean lovable lil skink.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Sep 19, 2007)

Sure, ya'll just find me a SLOW, harmless one and maybe it could work. :liar:


----------



## AneesasMuse (Sep 19, 2007)

I think you forgot the IMG thingies on the link... I can't see Freckles... just the red X that marks the spot to thump him when he tries to nail me   

Okay... there's PSYCHO BOY! ..err, lovable skink boy! Yeah right! 



*ti's true... you did really well catching that tiny little spider on the sofa, with boy child helping and me coaching via telephone... so you NEED a big spider to call your own!*


----------



## AneesasMuse (Sep 20, 2007)

I think a nice little G. aureostriata would be a good "first T" for you. They can be a little goofy, but generally are not ever too aggro in behaviour. You could even handle one, if you ever got that brave... which I think you can be. Heck! you handle that psycho beast of a BTS.. Freckles ...and he seriously makes me a little nervous.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Sep 20, 2007)

He's there now. I double posted! I could get banned for that in some places!  

You're going to have to find me a nice little sling (I actually know what that means :clap: ) to start this adventure.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Sep 20, 2007)

I'll have to hide him in the closet for awhile, would he mind?


----------



## P. Novak (Sep 20, 2007)

Snakecharmer said:


> He's there now. I double posted! I could get banned for that in some places!
> 
> You're going to have to find me a nice little sling (I actually know what that means :clap: ) to start this adventure.


Aminah mentioned the most perfect one. A cute little G.aureostriata.. who could resist such a cutie..






either that or a cute little fuzzy _B.albopilosum_.. 







Both are incredibly calm species and great starters!

This is still a pudge thread Aminah, because those 2 spiders above are pudgey..


----------



## Snakecharmer (Sep 20, 2007)

Thanks so much Novak.  I was just wandering around in the photos looking for those and was COMPLETELY lost. 

Hmmm, those are pretty. How big do they get. 







I'm hijacking Aminah's thread, but this was HER idea!


----------



## P. Novak (Sep 20, 2007)

Snakecharmer said:


> Thanks so much Novak.  I was just wandering around in the photos looking for those and was COMPLETELY lost.
> 
> Hmmm, those are pretty. How big do they get.
> 
> ...



No problem, just helping out. 

The _G.aureostriata_ can reach an 8" legspan, while the _B.albopilosum_ reaches 5-6" tops. Both are incredibly docile, cheap, and you wouldn't regret buying either!






Psssssst, Aminah am I doing a good job trying to get her hooked?


----------



## Bear Foot Inc (Sep 20, 2007)

Hmm, you could get a nice physico Tarantula, keep it for a week and then trade off for something nice and you would be hooked for sure!


----------



## AneesasMuse (Sep 20, 2007)

Hijacking is permissable here    And you're right! I was just wandering around in your photo thread... again.. and you have so many nice little (and BIG) pudgies!   

Paul has the right idea.. I may be able to find you a G. aureostriata this weekend, locally. I'll look and see if they have any B. albo's too.. I know they sold the big one already.  (I don't think it will mind being in the closet at all. Just don't spray anything... perfume, air fresheners, bug spray, etc. in there.. and you should be fine. But if you are hiding it, I find that right out in the open is the best way to get away with it   )



*Paul, this was wayyy too easy... wasn't it?*


----------



## P. Novak (Sep 20, 2007)

AneesasMuse said:


> Hijacking is permissable here    And you're right! I was just wandering around in your photo thread... again.. and you have so many nice little (and BIG) pudgies!
> 
> Paul has the right idea.. I may be able to find you a G. aureostriata this weekend, locally. I'll look and see if they have any B. albo's too.. I know they sold the big one already.  (I don't think it will mind being in the closet at all. Just don't spray anything... perfume, air fresheners, bug spray, etc. in there.. and you should be fine. But if you are hiding it, I find that right out in the open is the best way to get away with it   )
> 
> ...


Haha thanks! Yeah they're spoiled.. 


*A little.. too.. easy. Haha, it's just the hobby, it gets you from behind. You're addicted before you even know it!*


----------



## Snakecharmer (Sep 20, 2007)

And of course you're going to ship it to me already in it's home and everything right? So I don't have to worry about it running out at me when I open the package!  

I suppose all those with the awesome colors are not for beginners. Wow there really are some gorgeous ones. BUT..these ones aren't moving either, lol!


----------



## P. Novak (Sep 20, 2007)

Snakecharmer said:


> And of course you're going to ship it to me already in it's home and everything right? So I don't have to worry about it running out at me when I open the package!
> 
> I suppose all those with the awesome colors are not for beginners. Wow there really are some gorgeous ones. BUT..these ones aren't moving either, lol!


Haha! Actually there are several beautifully colored ones that are beginner Ts, take _B.smithi_ as one. _G.aureostriata_ is gorgeous when it gets bigger. _G.pulchra_ is a beautiful velvety jet black.


----------



## AneesasMuse (Sep 20, 2007)

I will ship it to you WITH its home in tow, but not IN its home... cuz it's too dangerous for the little fella. Transferring is very, very easy and I can talk you through it. I'll make you a perfect little viv like I made for the L. difficilis kids ...something it can live in for a few months... and you can just put the traveling vial in it once he arrives, and he'll move out into his viv on his own. Just remove the vial when he's vacated it. Simple. 

Or, I can teach you how to utilize some of the neat little tools we use... like a paint brush or chop stick... and you can learn how to wrangle babies right away. You just have to be gentle and calm... always.  

Just wait... this is so easy! You'll be perfectly comfortable with this in no time! They're very similar to snakes... show them the respect they deserve and they are very rewarding creatures. 

Oh... and G. aureostriata's have beautiful golden knees once they get a little size on them. B. albo's have really curly hair and are cute and cuddly! Some of the more colorful ones are a little faster and/or aggressive, but you'll get there soon enough. In fact, if you want one that is fast but not really aggro... I can send you a little A. versicolor. They are electric blue as juvies and then they get a teal green carapace with like a magenta sort of color to the hair on their legs and abdomen, with pink toes (they are one of the "Pink Toe" genus). I started my addiction with this species and I've never been sorry. It's up to you.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Sep 20, 2007)

You know you've just about got me convinced don't ya?  No, nothing fast. Less color and slower is good at first, lol. I'll work my way up to more colorful and faster! 

Actually the more I think about it, I really do think I would probably end up enjoying it. Everyday I have to stop and check on "Yeller" at the garage and even gave strict warnings to everyone to NOT kill her. But there's the food availability problems around here.  

But we'll talk more about this tomorrow! I really am going to bed now, it's 1am!



Dang, these people are just too convincing!


----------



## Bear Foot Inc (Sep 20, 2007)

Hentzi's are good! They are cool looking for there gold/brown, and are super nice! And slow!


----------



## P. Novak (Sep 20, 2007)

Snakecharmer said:


> You know you've just about got me convinced don't ya?  No, nothing fast. Less color and slower is good at first, lol. I'll work my way up to more colorful and faster!
> 
> Actually the more I think about it, I really do think I would probably end up enjoying it. Everyday I have to stop and check on "Yeller" at the garage and even gave strict warnings to everyone to NOT kill her. But there's the food availability problems around here.
> 
> But we'll talk more about this tomorrow! I really am going to bed now, it's 1am!


Ts can actually survive with a minmal feeding of 1 cricket every 2 weeks. Even less!  So don't go using that excuse..  



Snakecharmer said:


> Dang, these people are just too convincing!


----------



## Ewok (Sep 20, 2007)

I would really like to get a sand boa myself, I think they are so cool.  I also like how they don't get that large.

Those hognoses sure are little guys


----------



## AneesasMuse (Sep 20, 2007)

P. Novak said:


> Ts can actually survive with a minmal feeding of 1 cricket every 2 weeks. Even less!  So don't go using that excuse..


Paul has a very valid point there, and you do buy Pip crickets about this often... so you could pick up a couple teeny ones for the spidey kid while there.  


*...that was a good catch, Paul.. very good! I think we have her in the web...*


----------



## P. Novak (Sep 20, 2007)

AneesasMuse said:


> Paul has a very valid point there, and you do buy Pip crickets about this often... so you could pick up a couple teeny ones for the spidey kid while there.
> 
> 
> *...that was a good catch, Paul.. very good! I think we have her in the web...*


*Thank you, I'm disecting her posts like crazy for any flaws..  Yes, she can't resist! *


Here's some more pictures of Axl . I'm gonna go out and get mice for him in a few.


----------



## AneesasMuse (Sep 20, 2007)

He is ADORABLE!!   I can't wait to hear how feeding goes!


----------



## P. Novak (Sep 20, 2007)

AneesasMuse said:


> He is ADORABLE!!   I can't wait to hear how feeding goes!


 You mean see? I'm gonna try to get a video and take lots of pictures of course.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Sep 20, 2007)

I'm watching you two! ;P 

Yay! Axl videos! Now that's right up my alley and he's a such a cute lil bugger! 

Paul you can send me your gorgeous b.smithi that you have in your photo thread.  Now it is stunning IMO. 

On a side note, how long did it take ya'll to learn all these scientific names..geez..there's thousands.


----------



## P. Novak (Sep 20, 2007)

Snakecharmer said:


> I'm watching you two! ;P


What??! We aren't doing anything... 



Snakecharmer said:


> Yay! Axl videos! Now that's right up my alley and he's a such a cute lil bugger!
> 
> Paul you can send me your gorgeous b.smithi that you have in your photo thread.  Now it is stunning IMO.
> 
> On a side note, how long did it take ya'll to learn all these scientific names..geez..there's thousands.



Thanks, he sure is I'm glad I got him. 

As long as you get into the hobby, I'll send you anything from my list.. all I need is your address.. ;P 

Well it took some time to learn, but they grow on you when you're on the boards reading stuff and eventually it just starts coming naturally.


----------



## AneesasMuse (Sep 20, 2007)

Watchin' us wha?? We're not doin' nuffin'.. you doin' somethin', Paul? I can't wait to see Axl's video debut! Soooo cool! Yey!!!  

So you want a B. smithi? Who has 'em right now? Ryan, maybe? I'll look around some. I want a B. boehmei soooo bad! 



*she's watchin' us, Paul.. _snickle snickle_ ...it's too late now... she doesn't even realize it... in the snare of a fabulous web.. muahahahahaaa!!*


----------



## P. Novak (Sep 20, 2007)

AneesasMuse said:


> Watchin' us wha?? We're not doin' nuffin'.. you doin' somethin', Paul? I can't wait to see Axl's video debut! Soooo cool! Yey!!!
> 
> So you want a B. smithi? Who has 'em right now? Ryan, maybe? I'll look around some. I want a B. boehmei soooo bad!
> 
> ...



Nope definately not doing anything, I have no idea what she's talking about.. 

Ryan definately has plenty on his hands. Aminah guess what? I may be getting a B.boehemi juvie next week.  

Ok, Axl was a great sport and ate the pinkie, but I only got the beginning of the process. My batteries died on me..no replacements were found in time..:wall:   I'll get the videos that I got up in a minute though.


*Ahh hide into your burrow! No matter what she does she won't escape the fate of owning a T. She's like a fly trapped in an orbweavers web.. *


----------



## AneesasMuse (Sep 20, 2007)

Oh man! You have to keep a spare set of batts in a secret charger that no one will unplug when you're not looking  (hubby!! :wall: )  I'm glad you got part of it and he ate well for you. That is awesome! 

Where are you getting the B. boehmei, if you don't mind me asking? I have to go pm Ryan now... 


*she can't say no when it's knocking on her door already  *


----------



## Snakecharmer (Sep 20, 2007)

It's so good to hear that Axl ate. :clap:  That's always such a worry with new little ones. Waiting on the video.

Here's my lil snake, Shadow.









Ok, ok, I admit it. I THINK I really do want a T. Maybe...possibly..almost sure of it!


----------



## AneesasMuse (Sep 20, 2007)

Awww.. lookit sweet little Shadow.... but I'm tellin' Cuddles that you didn't show any pics of him


----------



## P. Novak (Sep 20, 2007)

OK ok finally, I got the videos. I will be more prepared next time with the batteries. :wall: I was suppose to have 3 videos, because I record it into sections so it's easier to upload and small enough to actually upload on photobucket or youtube. I will have to figure out how to shrink the video.
Here are 2 videos where Axl had already grabbed the pinkie. The ending was never recorded because the batteries dyed and the beginning would not upload because it's too big of a file..:wall: Here's what I got. I will be way more prepared next time! Enjoy!  haha
Oh and the background talking is my friend and I. Calypso, is one of my 2 pet cats, and you hear us talking to it every now and then in both videos. Haha.


----------



## AneesasMuse (Sep 20, 2007)

Oh Wow! Axl is a good eater! I'm a wuss, though... I had to duck and close my eyes and turn away and all that. I love my snakes, but it gives me the heebies when they eat cuz I also love my rattie friends   

I feel like such a traitor! And I'm the same way about feeding my roaches to the T's. The little dubias are sooo cute!


----------



## Snakecharmer (Sep 20, 2007)

Yummmmy! :clap: 

Did you get him from someone local or online? I'd love to get one of those in the future. 


Here's my Cuddles


----------



## OldHag (Sep 20, 2007)

My hoggie ate today too!!! I was pleased because she was a "non-eater"  I just scrubbed the pinkie and brained it.  Now its gone and my hog is fat. YAY


----------



## AneesasMuse (Sep 20, 2007)

Congratulations, Michelle! I'm glad she ate... it's frustrating when they don't eat. I was soooo relieved when little Boudin did so well.


----------



## P. Novak (Sep 21, 2007)

AneesasMuse said:
			
		

> Oh Wow! Axl is a good eater! I'm a wuss, though... I had to duck and close my eyes and turn away and all that. I love my snakes, but it gives me the heebies when they eat cuz I also love my rattie friends
> 
> I feel like such a traitor! And I'm the same way about feeding my roaches to the T's. The little dubias are sooo cute!


Haha he's a little guy with a big appetite. Took the mouse on the first try! Aw I understand, I saw your profile.. you sure do have alot of rats. I miss mine.. 

When you feed roaches, just think of what would happen if your house was infested with them... I'm sure your mind will change.



Snakecharmer said:


> Yummmmy! :clap:
> 
> Did you get him from someone local or online? I'd love to get one of those in the future.
> 
> ...


I got mine from another member on these boards. You definately should, of course after you get a T! 

Shadow and Cuddles are adorable! One of my friends has a BP and I am in love with it. Too many things that I want.. ahh



OldHag said:


> My hoggie ate today too!!! I was pleased because she was a "non-eater"  I just scrubbed the pinkie and brained it.  Now its gone and my hog is fat. YAY


Congrats on feeding it! I was so relieved when mine ate as well! Yay for eating haha.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Sep 21, 2007)

P. Novak said:


> I got mine from another member on these boards. You definately should, of course after you get a T!


Just send me JLo then I'll have a beautiful T!


----------



## AneesasMuse (Sep 21, 2007)

Now, I have to go search Paul's picture thread to look at JLo    ..do you recall how many pages are in that thread, Michelle? I have my work cut out for me... 

...ahh, the SEARCH function!! ;P

..that was too easy! She was on page ONE!    Beautiful B. smithi!!


----------



## Snakecharmer (Sep 21, 2007)

I think she is just gorgeous!!!  :drool: 

The really really cool thing? I mentioned to the hubby this morning all this T. influence and about beautiful Jlo and how I could deal with having such a beautiful spidey and he didn't he even freak on me! :clap: But I think *WHEN* I do get one, I'd like to get one that's grown some already. I'd be afraid of hurting or losing a sling.


----------



## AneesasMuse (Sep 21, 2007)

I was thinking the same thing... one that is about an inch or two would be better and make you feel more confident about it, I'm sure. The little tiny ones scare the heck outta me.... just ask Paul   ...he's had my little C. fasciatums for a couple months now    And you've heard the funny stories of Michelle's crazy L. difficilis kids running all over the place when I feed them or do any maintenance. 

It's much easier to hurt them than even I thought    (Poor Carly.)


Btw, what do you think of Ozzie and Harriet?     I thought of Anthony and Cleopatra... which will end up being Tony and Cleo, most likely... but they were Egyptian, weren't they? Anyhoo... I'm getting ahead of myself. Blahhh!


----------



## Snakecharmer (Sep 21, 2007)

I like Ozzie & Harriet best. Or......are you ready? You could name them...

Donny and Marie. LMAO!!!!  

Hey there's a UPS store right in the town I work in, so I can ship them out before I go to work. :clap: I'm excited about just having them temporarily, so I can imagine your excitement!

I'm also excited about getting a T now! I'm browsing the classifieds but I'm so lost.  HELP!


----------



## AneesasMuse (Sep 21, 2007)

Ryan/talkenlate04 has B. smithi slings coming out his "hoohaw" ...so I'm waiting for him to tell me a price. I pm'd him last night. 

What do you need help with? If it's a buyer, pm me and/or check their reviews. I usually check reviews and then check with people that I trust, too. I'm just anal that way, though.  ;P 

I think it's gonna be Ozzie and Harriet... see if it works for them, once they're there. The little girl is kind of goofy, so I think it all fits right. We'll see.


----------



## P. Novak (Sep 21, 2007)

AneesasMuse said:


> Now, I have to go search Paul's picture thread to look at JLo    ..do you recall how many pages are in that thread, Michelle? I have my work cut out for me...
> 
> ...ahh, the SEARCH function!! ;P
> 
> ..that was too easy! She was on page ONE!    Beautiful B. smithi!!





Snakecharmer said:


> I think she is just gorgeous!!!  :drool:
> 
> The really really cool thing? I mentioned to the hubby this morning all this T. influence and about beautiful Jlo and how I could deal with having such a beautiful spidey and he didn't he even freak on me! :clap: But I think *WHEN* I do get one, I'd like to get one that's grown some already. I'd be afraid of hurting or losing a sling.


Jlo is truely flattered right now..


----------



## Rochelle (Oct 8, 2007)

*Fashionably late to the party...!*

Here is our little sausage girl (Kenyan sand boa #5)..."Lu Lu Blizzard"..! 
She came safe and sound along with 2 L.difficillis, many B.giganteous, B.fumigata and a colony start of cranifer/fusca thingey's....
(**Adult version of the clappy-dance**)   
The daughter-unit couldn't BE more thrilled with her new baby!!
Thanks OldHag/Michelle...!:worship:


----------



## AneesasMuse (Oct 8, 2007)

Awwwww... what a cutey patootie!! Boudin's Sissy!!     Watch out for those L. difficilis...   they RUN LIKE THE WIND when air hits 'em  

Congratulations!


----------



## Rochelle (Oct 8, 2007)

Sister --- you ain't KIDDIN'...those kids are fast!!!  We named them "fric" & "frac".....it seemed more polite than what we ACTUALLY said when we opened their containers! LMAO!!  
We figured Lu Lu was a fitting name; since she's always going to be short and plump!  The daughter gave her the "Blizzard" because of her coloring... seemed perfect!
Hence the full proper name of Lu Lu Blizzard...lolol
We just can't leave her alone; she's so cute! If she'd fit in the daughter's old papoose sack, I'd carry her everywhere!


----------

